
Crypko: Cryptocollectible Game Empowered by GANs [pdf] - x220
https://crypko.ai/static/files/crypko-whitepaper.pdf
======
tristanj
This is by the same people that made the anime girl face generator
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15006552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15006552)

------
vrbelli
Can't believe someone actually took the time to write this

~~~
dang
"Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

